# 2 holes in bottom bracket shell?



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi all,

I just serviced my c50 BB and when i pulled out the bb i noticed that there where two (2) hole in the BB one for the cable guide bolt and one that is open. Do other C50 , extreme C, Extreme Power owners have that? Have you done anything to close it?

I find it collects road crap more that is useful for humidity evacuation or anything else, i had a regular sand box in there, all pasted up by the grease!:


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Yep, it is standard- the drain hole. You're right, it does collect gunk just as much as it drains water. What are you doing squirting grease in there anyways???


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Ride-Fly said:


> Yep, it is standard- the drain hole. You're right, it does collect gunk just as much as it drains water. What are you doing squirting grease in there anyways???


I was cleaning gunk (read: sand/lithium grease/road-debris) outta my bottom bracket and scratching my head as to how it got there in the first place. As a cleaned and scrapped the 5mm thick gunk out I found this hole; the gunk in the hole was black and flush with the BB external shell, basically invisible. Well now there is a hole and the inside of the BB is spanking clean, lightly lubed, creak proof (that was that main problem since my first ride in 0° weather 2 weeks ago)

I'm going to find a small rubber cap to plug that or a piece of black electric tape.


----------

